# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > المجلس الشرعي العام >  قبسات ودرر مضيئة

## دعوة إلى الله

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الحمد لله رب العالمين .والصلاة والسلام على أشرف الأنبياء والمرسلين سيدنا محمد عليه أفضل الصلاة وأزكى التسليم.

هذه قبسات قد جمعتها بنفسي من خلال تجولي في الشبكة العنكوبتية  وأضعها بين أيديكم عسى الله أن ينفع بها نفعا كبير والموضوع متجدد بإذن الله تعالى .....
1.قال الشيخ العثيمين رحمه الله: ولا ينبغي إطلاقا للإنسان الذي مَنَّ الله عليه بالعلم أن يترفع على الناس بعلمه ويقول: أنا أفضل منهم، وأنا قد رُفعت درجات، فإن الإنسان إذا أُعجب بعمله كان ذلك آية الخسران وآية الخيبة..

2.قال بعض السلف : أعز شيئ في الدنيا الإخلاص ، وكم أجتهد في إسقاط الرياء عن قلبي ، وكأنه ينبت فيه على لون آخر.

3.من القواعد المهمه في الحديث وجوب العمل بالحديث الصحيح وإن لم يعمل به أحد

4.وكذلك من القواعد الهامه ان أمر الشارع للواحد أمر لجميع أفراد الأمة 

5.عَنِ الإمَامِ إسْحَاقَ بْنِ رَاهَويه رَحِمَهُ اللهُ قَالَ: (( غلتِ المرجئة حتى صار من قولهم إن قوماً يقولون : من ترك الصلوات المكتوبات وصوم رمضان والزكاة والحج وعامة الفرائض من غير جحود لها لا نكفره يرجى أمره إلى الله بعد إذ هو مقر . فهؤلاء الذين لا شك فيهم أنهم مرجئة ..))

----------


## دعوة إلى الله

1. (ولا يغتب بعضكم بعضا)كثيرمن المسلمين يتورعون عن تناول بعض اللحوم خشيةأو شكاً في مصدرها،ولكنهم لا يتورعون عن الولوغ في لحوم إخوانهم المسلمين.

2.قال الرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام : ( الدين النصيحة ) قلنا لمن ؟ ، قال : ( لله ولكتابه ولرسوله ولأئمة المسلمين وعامتهم ) رواه مسلم عن تميم رضي الله عنه 

3.قال الله تقدس ذكره(للذي ببكة مباركا) لماذا التعبير(ببكة) يقول أهل اللغه1أن البك في اللغة هو شدة التدافع والازدحام وهذه الآية جاءت في سياق الحج في قوله(ولله على الناس حج البيت....) إذ هو مظنة التدافع والازدحام  ولما لم يكن هنالك ازدحام ولا تدافع قال الله (وَهُوَ الَّذِي كَفَّ أَيْدِيَهُمْ عَنكُمْ وَأَيْدِيَكُمْ عَنْهُم بِبَطْنِ مَكَّةَ 

4.قـال مـالـك رحمه الله: **
(( إن حقا على من طلب العلم أن يكون عليه:وقار، وسكينة، وخشية، وأن يكون متبعا لآثار من مضى من قبله ))

5.قَال أبو الطَّيبِ : (( أَفَاضِلُ النَّاسِ أَغْراضٌ لذا الزَّمَنِ *** يَخْلُو من الهمِّ أخلاهم مِن الفِطَنِ)).

----------


## دعوة إلى الله

1.  السنة هي الجنة الحصينة لمن تدرعها، والشرعة المعينة لمن تشرعها، ودرعها صاف، وظلها ضاف، وبيانها واف، وبرهانها شاف.
وهي الكافلة بالاستقامة والكافية في السلامة، والسلم إلى درجات دار المقامة، والوسلية إلى الموافاة بصنوف الكرامة.


2. قال عمر بن الخطاب رضي الله عنه :أيها الناس احتسبوا أعمالكم .. فإن من احتسب عمله .. كُتب له أجر عمله وأجر حسبته  

3.قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم (( أحبُّ الكلام إلى الله تعالى أربع ، لا يضرك بأيهن بدأت : سبحان الله ، والحمد لله ، ولا إله إلا الله ، والله أكبر )) صحيح مسلم

4. .. لماذا تصاب بالكسل عند كتابة " ان شاء الله " وتكتبها " انشاء بدلا من " ان شاء " هل تعلم معنى كلمة " انشاء " ؟؟ انها تعنى الخلق والايجاد من عدم .. قال سبحانه وتعالى عن الحور العين " انا أنشأنهن انشاء " ونقول مثلا انشاء مصنع او انشاء شركة .وهكذا --- ليكن هذا اخر يوم تكتبها بشكل خاطىء ان شاء الله

5.الصحيح أن نقول اللهم صلِّ على محمد .... لاحظ كلمة صلِّ تكتب بدون حرف الياء ومع حركة الشدة التي تحتها كسر وكذلك اللفظ يكون باللام المشددة وليس بالياء هكذا لسان العرب . ولايجوز قول( صلي )بإضافة حرف الياء وكذلك كتابتها.. لأن صلي بلفظ الياء أو كتابتها تكون خطابا للمؤنث.

----------


## دعوة إلى الله

1.قال الامام مالك بن انس ( لا يؤخذ العلم من أربعة ويؤخذ ممن سوى ذلك ولا يؤخذ من سفيه ولا من صاحب هوى ولا ممن يكذب في أحاديث الناس ولا ممن لا يعرف ما يحدث به من حيث المصادر والاختيار )

2.مـــا أجــــــــــمــ  ــــل أن نعــــــلم...أنن  ـــــا لن نرتفـــع ... إلا إذا إنخـــفـــضنا لله ســـاجــــــدين

3.روى البخاري عن عمرو بن العاص أن النبي -صلى الله عليه وسلم- بعثه على جيش ذات السلاسل فأتيته فقلت: أي الناس أحب إليك؟ قال: عائشة, فقلت: من الرجال؟ فقال: أبوها.........الحدي  

4.من حب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لعائشه رضي الله عنها أن  الجيش يبحث مع النبي -صلى الله عليه وسلم- عن عقد عائشة الذي ضاع منها حتى ينفد ماؤهم في الطريق فتنزل آيات التيمم

5.جاء في الصحيحين من حديث عائشة أن الناس كانوا يتحرون بهداياهم يوم عائشة يبتغون بها أو يبتغون بذلك مرضاة رسول الله -صلى الله عليه وسلم-.

----------


## دعوة إلى الله

1.قال الشيخ ابن عثيمين رحمه الله في الشرح الممتع : يكره تكرار الفاتحة مرتين أو أكثر وتعليل ذلك أنه لم ينقل عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم والمكرر للفاتحة على وجه التعبد بالتكرار لاشك أنه قد أتى مكروها لأنه لو كان هذا من الخير لفعله النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، لكن إذا كرر الفاتحة لا على سبيل التعبد بل لفوات وصف مستحب ؟ فالظاهر الجواز مثل ن يكررها لأنه نسي فقرأها سرا في حال يشرع فيها الجهر كما يقع لبعض الأئمة ينسى فيقرأ الفاتحة سرا فهنا نقول لا بأس أن يعيدها من الأول استدراكا لما فات من مشروعية الجهر 

2.إن الثابت هو ترديد آية أو آيات في النافلة هذا هو المنقول الثابت من فعله عليه السلام فقد صح عنه صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه قام بآية يرددها حتى أصبح وهي قوله تعالى {وَاتَّقُوا يَوْمًا تُرْجَعُونَ فِيهِ إِلَى اللَّهِ ثُمَّ تُوَفَّى كُلُّ نَفْسٍ مَا كَسَبَتْ وَهُمْ لَا يُظْلَمُونَ} [البقرة 

3.عن ابن مسعود قال: كان الرجل منا إذا تعلم عشر آيات لم يجاوزهن حتى يعرف معانيهن والعمل بهن.

4.يقول الشيخ عبد السلام بن برجس رحمه الله في رسالته - عوائق الطلب -(فـيا من آنس من نفسه علامة النبوغ والذكاء لا تبغ عن العلم بدلا ، ولا تشتغل بسواه أبدا ، فإن أبيت فأجبر الله عزاءك في نفسك،وأعظم أجر المسلمين فـيك،مــا أشد خسارتك،وأعظم مصيبتك)

5.قال الفضيل بن عياض اتبع طرق الهدى ولا تضرك قلة السالكين وإياك وطرق الضلالة ولا تغتر بكثرة الهالكين

----------


## دعوة إلى الله

1.قال ابن مسعود رضي الله عنه (أطلب قلبك في ثلاثة مواطن عند سماع القرآن وفي مجالس الذكر وفي أوقات الخلوة فإن لم تجده في هذه المواطن فسل الله أن يمن عليك بقلب فإنه لا قلب لك)

2.وقال صلى الله عليه وسلم(الطهور شطر الايمان،والحمد لله تملا الميزان، سبحان الله والحمد لله تملان او تملا مابين السموات والارض،والصلاة نور،والصدقه برهان،والصبر ضياء والقران حجه لك او عليك كل الناس يغدوا فبائع نفسه فمعتقها او موبقها)رواه مسلم

3. ساهم في نشر الأسلام  http://www.saaid.net/islam/index.htm

4. هل تعلم:السورة الوحيدة في القرآن الكريم التي تحمل إسم نبات هي سورة التين

5.لم يثبت في صلاة الرغائب حديث، وما ورد فيها قد كُذب على الرسول - صلى الله عليه وسلم -، ووضع في القرن الخامس الهجري؛ فلم يكن حديثها، ولا صفتها معروفين في القرون الثلاثة المفضلة.

----------


## دعوة إلى الله

1.قال ابن مسعود رضي الله عنه (أطلب قلبك في ثلاثة مواطن عند سماع القرآن وفي مجالس الذكر وفي أوقات الخلوة فإن لم تجده في هذه المواطن فسل الله أن يمن عليك بقلب فإنه لا قلب لك)

2.وقال صلى الله عليه وسلم(الطهور شطر الايمان،والحمد لله تملا الميزان، سبحان الله والحمد لله تملان او تملا مابين السموات والارض،والصلاة نور،والصدقه برهان،والصبر ضياء والقران حجه لك او عليك كل الناس يغدوا فبائع نفسه فمعتقها او موبقها)رواه مسلم

3. ساهم في نشر الأسلام  http://www.saaid.net/islam/index.htm

4. هل تعلم:السورة الوحيدة في القرآن الكريم التي تحمل إسم نبات هي سورة التين

5.لم يثبت في صلاة الرغائب حديث، وما ورد فيها قد كُذب على الرسول - صلى الله عليه وسلم -، ووضع في القرن الخامس الهجري؛ فلم يكن حديثها، ولا صفتها معروفين في القرون الثلاثة المفضلة.

----------


## دعوة إلى الله

1.اشتهر بين الناس ومنذ زمن بعيد، تخصيص شهر رجب لفعل بعض العبادات، وحيث إن مبنى العبادة على التوقيف والمنع من الابتداع في الأصل والوصف،

2.وفي "أسنى المطالب" (1/206): (..ومن البدع المذمومة صلاة الرغائب ثنتا عشرة ركعة بين المغرب، والعشاء ليلة أول جمعة رجب، وصلاة ليلة نصف شعبان مائة ركعة، ولا يغتر بمن ذكرهما).

3.أن تخصيص العبادة بمكان أو زمان أو عدد دون دليل بدعة في نفسه:

4.وقال الإمام الشاطبي فِي تقرير هذا المعنى كما في "الموافقات" (3/211): (ومن البدع الإضافية التي تقرب من الحقيقة: أن يكون أصل العبادة مشروعاً إلا أنها تخرج عن أصل شرعيتها بغير دليل توهماً أنها باقية على أصلها تحت مقتضى الدليل، وذلك بأن يُقيّد إطلاقها بالرأي.. ).


5.أما عن شهر رجب لا يُشرع أن يُخص شهر بشيء دون غيره من الأشهر؛ بل يصوم المرء فيه ما كان يصومه في غيره.

6.لا يشرع أن يخص رجب بأداء العمرة فيه دون غيره من الشهور، وما يٍُسمى بـ "العمرة الرجبية" بدعة منكرة.

----------


## دعوة إلى الله

1. وكان أحمد بن سريج يقول : (( أَهْلُ الْحَدِيثِ أَعْظَمُ دَرَجَةٍ مِنْ الْفُقَهَاءِ ، لاعْتِنَائِهِمْ بِضَبْطِ الأَصُولِ )) . 


2.ومما يؤثر عن إمام الأئمة أبى عبد الله الشافعى قوله : (( لَوْلا أَهْلُ الْمَحَابِرِ ، لَخَطَبَتْ الزَّنادِقَةُ عَلَى الْمَنَابِرِ )) ، 

3.قال الشافعي رحمه الله (( أَهْلُ الْحَدِيثِ فِي كُلِّ زَمَانٍ كَالصَّحَابَةِ فِي زَمَانِهِمْ )) ، وقال : (( إِذَا رَأَيْتُ صَاحِبَ حَدِيثٍ ، فَكَأَنِيَ رَأَيْتُ وَاحِدَاً مِنْ أَصْحَابِ رَسُولِ اللهِ صَلَّى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ )) 

4. الموت في طريق الطلب‏:‏ خير من العطب في طريق البطالة, ما هذا‏!‏ أدم السهر والصوم ,وخل لأربابه طول النوم ,وشمر في لحاق القوم ,فإذا وصلت إلى دوائك‏:‏ أنخت بجناب يا هذا‏:‏ عليك بإدمان الذكر لعل ذكرك القليل ينمى ذكره الجليل ‏(‏وَلَذِكرُ اللَهِ أَكبَرُ‏)‏ أنا جليس من ذكرني

5. كل العلوم سوى القرآن مشغلة... إلا الحديث و علم الفقه في الدين
العلم مـا كان فيه قال حدثنا...و ماسوى ذلك وسواس الشياطين

----------


## دعوة إلى الله

1.(مِنَ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ رِجَالٌ صَدَقُوا مَا عَاهَدُوا اللَّهَ عَلَيْهِ ۖ فَمِنْهُمْ مَنْ قَضَىٰ نَحْبَهُ وَمِنْهُمْ مَنْ يَنْتَظِرُ ۖ وَمَا بَدَّلُوا تَبْدِيلًا ) هل نحن من الذين صدقوا الله في أعمالهم؟

2. طالب الحق يكفيه دليل وصاحب الهوى لا يكفيه ألف دليل                     
3.      الجاهل يتعلم وصاحب الهوى ليس لنا عليه سبيل

4.وقال الحسن البصري رحمه الله تعالى : [  الدنيا كلها ظلمة ، إلا مجالس العلماء]

5. قال أبو سنان الأسدي رحمه الله تعالى : [ إذا كان طالب العلم قبل أن يتعلم مسألة في الدين يتعلم الوقيعة في الناس ، متى يفلــح؟]

----------


## دعوة إلى الله

1.قال الحافظ بن عساكر رحمه الله تعالى : [  .... ومن أطلق لسانه في العلماء بالثلب ، ابتلاه الله تعالى قبل موته بموت القلب ] 

2.لحوم أهل العلم مسمومة **** ومن يعاديهم سريع الهلاك **** فكن لأهل العلم عــونا ، وإن **** عاديتهم يوما فخذ مـا أتاك

3.قال مالك بن دينار رحمه الله تعالى : [ كفى بالمرء شرا أن لا يكون صالحا ، وهو يقع في الصالحين

4.قال ابن مسعود رضي الله عنه : [ ليس العلم عن كثرة الحديث ، إنما العلم خشية الله ] وقال أيضا : [ كونوا للعلم رعاة ، ولا تكونوا له رواة ، فإنه قد يرعوي ولا يروي ، وقد يروي ولا يرعوي

5.وقال أبو الدرداء رضي الله عنه : [ لا تكون تقيا حتى تكون عالما ، ولا تكون  بالعلم جميلا حتى تكون بعه عاملا]

----------


## دعوة إلى الله

1.قال الحسن البصري: إن هذا القرآن قد قرأه عبيد وصبيان لا علم لهم بتأويله، وما تدبُّر آياته إلا باتباعه، وما هو بحفظ حروفه وإضاعة حدوده حتى إن أحدهم ليقول: لقد قرأت القرآن فما أسقطت منه حرفاً وقد - والله! - أسقطه كله ما يُرى القرآن له في خلق ولا عمل، حتى إن أحدهم ليقول: إني لأقرأ السورة في نَفَسٍ! والله! ما هؤلاء بالقراء ولا العلماء ولا الحكماء ولا الوَرَعة متى كانت القراء مثل هذا؟

2.قال حذيفة رضي الله عنه: "اتقوا الله يا معشر القراء، وخذوا طريق من كان قبلكم ، فلعمري لئن اتبعتموه لقد سبقتم سبقاً بعيداً، ولئن تركتموه يميناً وشمالاً لقد ضللتم ضلالاً بعيداً" جامع بيان العلم وفضله لابن عبد البر (3 /184).

3.  وفي الصحيحين من حديث ابن عمر -رضي الله عنه- عنهما عن النبي -صلى الله عليه وسلم- أنه قال: (المسلم أخو المسلم لا يظلمه ولا يُسلمه، ومن كان في حاجة أخيه كان الله في حاجته، ومن فرَّج عن مسلم كربة فرَّج الله عنه بها كربة من كرب يوم القيامة، ومن ستر مسلماً ستره الله يوم القيامة) 

4. قال علقمـةُ رضي الله عنهُ: كان العلمُ كريماً يتلاقاهُ الرجالُ بينهم , فلمَّـا دخلَ في الكتابِ دخل فيهِ غيرُ أهله ..! 

5. قال بُنان الحمّال: "الحرُّ عبد ما طمع، والعبد حر ما قنع".

----------


## دعوة إلى الله

1.قال الشافعي: "ما فزعت من الفقر قط، طلب فضول الدنيا عقوبة عاقب بها الله أهل التوحيد".

2..قال الشافعي: "علامة الصديق أن يكون لصديق صديقه صديقاً".

3.قال أبو إسحاق السبيعي: "وددت أني أنجو من علمي كفافاً".

4.قيل لابن واسع: "كيف أصبحت؟ قال: قريباً أجلي، بعيداً أملي، سيئاً عملي".

5.قال أبو بكر بن عياش: "وددت أنه صفح لي عما كان مني في الشباب، وأن يدي قطعتا".

----------


## دعوة إلى الله

1. .لما نزل بعبد الله بن إدريس الموت، بكت بنته، فقال: لا تبكي، قد ختمت في هذا البيت أربعة آلاف ختمة".

2.قال يحيى القطان: "كان شعبة من أرق الناس، يعطي السائل ما أمكنه"

3.قيل لابن المنكدر: "أي الدنيا أحب إليك؟ قال: الإفضال على الإخوان".

4.قال أحمد بن حنبل: "الدنيا قليلها يجزئ، وكثيرها لا يجزئ".


5.قال إبراهيم التيمي: "كم بينكم وبين القوم؟! أقبلت عليهم الدنيا فهربوا، وأدبرت عنكم فاتبعتموها".

----------


## دعوة إلى الله

1.قال الحسن: "أهينوا الدنيا؛ فوالله لأهنأ ما تكون إذا أهنتها".

2.قال يونس بن عبيد: "لا تجد شيئاً واحداً يتبعه البر كله غير اللسان؛ فإنك تجد الرجل يكثر الصيام، ويفطر على الحرام، ويقوم الليل، ويشهد بالزور بالنهار".

3.قال سهل التستري: "من تكلم فيما لا يعنيه حُرم الصدق، ومن اشتغل بالفضول حُرم الورع، ومن ظن ظن السوء حُرم اليقين، ومن حُرم الثلاثة هلك".

4.قال الفضيل: "من استوحش من الوحدة واستأنس بالناس، لم يسلم من الرياء، لا حج ولا جهاد أشد من حبس اللسان، وليس أحد أشد غماً ممن سجن لسانه".

5.قال الشافعي: "للمروءة أركان أربعة: حسن الخلق، والسخاء، والتواضع، والنسك".

----------


## دعوة إلى الله

1.قال معروف الكرخي: " من كابر الله، صرعه، ومن نازعه، قمعه، ومن ماكره، خدعه، ومن توكل عليه، منعه، ومن تواضع له، رفعه، كلام العبد فيما لا يعنيه خذلان من الله".

2.عن المهلب قال: "يعجبني في الرجل أن أرى عقله زائداً على لسانه".

3.قال مالك: "الجدال في الدين ينشيء المراء، ويذهب بنور العلم من القلب، ويقسي، ويورث الضغن".

4.قال مطرف بن عبد الله: "لأن أبيت نائماً وأصبح نادماً أحبُّ إليّ من أن أبيت قائماً وأصبح معجباً".

5.قال مالك بن دينار: "مذ عرفت الناس لم أفرح بدحهم، ولم أكره ذمهم؛ لأن حامدهم مفرط، وذامهم مفرط، إذا تعلم العالم العلم للعمل كسره، وإذا تعلمه لغير العمل زاده فخراً".

----------


## دعوة إلى الله

1.قال عبيد الله بن أبي جعفر: "إذا كان المرء يحدث في مجلس فأعجبه الحديث فليمسك، وإذا كان ساكتاً فأعجبه السكوت فليتحدث".

2.عن نافع بن جبير قال: "من شهد جنازة ليراه أهلها فلا يشهدها".

3.قال أبو حازم: "اكتم حسناتك، كما تكتم سيئاتك".

4.قال البخاري: "أرجو أن ألقى الله ولا يحاسبني أني اغتبت أحداً".

5. كان الربيع بن خثيم يدخل عليه الداخل وفي حجره المصحف فيغطيه.

----------


## دعوة إلى الله

1.قال سفيان: "أقل من معرفة الناس، تقل غيبتك".

2.قال بندار بن الحسين: "لا تخاصم لنفسك؛ فإنها ليست لك، دعها لمالكها يفعل بها ما يريد".

3.قال الأوزاعي: "إذا أراد الله بقوم شراً فتح عليهم الجدل، ومنعهم العمل".

4.قال أبو عبيد: "مثل الألفاظ الشريفة والمعاني الظريفة مثل القلائد اللائحة في الترائب الواضحة".

----------


## دعوة إلى الله

1.قال أبو بكر بن عياش: "أدنى نفع السكوت: السلامة، وكفى به عافية، وأدنى ضرر المنطق: الشهرة، وكفى بها بلية".
2.كان عبد الله بن أبي زكريا عابد أهل الشام، وكان يقول: "ما عالجت من العبادة شيئاً أشد عليّ من السكوت".

3..قال سالم: "ما لعن ابن عمر خادماً له، إلا مرة فأعتقه".

4.قال أبو الحسن علي بن إبراهيم القطان: "أصبت ببصري، وأحسب أنني عوقبت بكثرة كلامي أيام الرحلة".

5.قال الشافعي: "العاقل من عقله عقله عن كل مذموم".

----------


## دعوة إلى الله

1.قال الشافعي: "سياسة الناس أشد من سياسة الدواب".

2.قال الشافعي: " اجتناب المعاصي، وترك ما لا يعنيك، ينور القلب، عليك بالخلوة، وقلة الاكل، إياك ومخالطة السفهاء ومن لا ينصفك، إذا تكلمت فيما لا يعنيك ملكتك الكلمة، ولم تملكها".

3.قال الشافعي:" من لم تعزه التقوى، فلا عز له".

4. قال ابن تيميه رحمه الله : " والاستغفار أكبر الحسنات وبابه واسع .. فمن أحس بتقصير في قوله أو عمله أو حاله أو رزقه أو تقلب قلبه .. فعليه بالتوحيد والاستغفار .. ففيهما الشفاء إذا كان بصدق وإخلاص " ..

5. سُئِل مالك : أيُفِسِّر الرؤيا أي كان ؟ فقال : معاذ الله ! أيُتَلَعَّب بالنبوّة !! لا يعبرها إلا من أحسنها، فإنْ خيراً تكلّم، وإنْ شرًّا ليَقُلْ خيراً أو ليصمت .
ذكره ابن عبد البر في " التمهيد

----------


## دعوة إلى الله

وقال أيضا : ( من اعتقد أن زيارة أهل الذمة كنائسهم قربة إلى الله فهو مرتد ، وإن جهل أن ذلك محرم عرف ذلك ، فإن أصر صار مرتدا ) انتهى

----------


## دعوة إلى الله

عَنْ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ بْنِ عُمَرَ رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُمَا أَنَّ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ قَالَ : (إِذَا سَلَّمَ عَلَيْكُمْ الْيَهُودُ فَإِنَّمَا يَقُولُ أَحَدُهُمْ : السَّامُ عَلَيْكَ ، فَقُلْ : وَعَلَيْكَ) .

----------


## دعوة إلى الله

يقول الداعية المسدّد الدكتور عبدالرحمن السميط شفاه الله : " إن زكاة أموال أثرياء العرب تكفي لسد حاجة 250 مليون مسلم

----------


## دعوة إلى الله

قال ابن تيمية رحمه الله: "من اعتاد التسبيح قبل نومه أعطي نشاطا وقوة في قضاء حاجاته وقوة في عبادته

----------


## دعوة إلى الله

قال الإمام أبو حنيفة رحمه الله :لا يحل لأحد أن يأخذ بقولنا ما لم يعلم من أين أخذناه) - إعلام الموقعين لابن القيم.

----------


## دعوة إلى الله

انبهار الهدهد بحضارة سبأ لم يحجبه عن رؤية كفرهم قال (وأوتيت من كل شيء ولها عرش عظيم وجدتها وقومها يسجدون للشمس من دون الله وزين لهم الشيطان)

----------


## دعوة إلى الله

سلسلة أحاديث واهية في السيرة ٢ حديث : إن جبريل عليه السلام ختنه حين شق صدره . رواه الخطيب موقوفا على أبي بكرة . قال الذهبي : خبر منكر

----------


## دعوة إلى الله

سلسلة أحاديث واهية في السيرة ٣ قال الحاكم تواترت الأخبار أن رسول الله وُلد مختونا وتعقبه الذهبي بقوله لا أعلم صحة ذلك فكيف يكون متواترا

----------


## دعوة إلى الله

• سلسلة أحاديث واهية في السيرة ٤ حديث العباس رأيتك في المهد تُناغي القمر وتُشير إليه بإصبعك فحيث ماأشرت إليه مال رواه البيهقي وهو موضوع

----------


## دعوة إلى الله

سلسلة أحاديث واهية في السيرة ٧ حديث : مرحباً أو أهلا بمن عاتبني فيه ربي . لا أصل له ، أورده الواحدي في أسباب النزول بدون إسناد

----------


## دعوة إلى الله

خذونا بأخلاقكم لا بآرائكم ،، فإن الأخلاق تجذب أكثر من العلم ) ،، وسيم يوسف

----------


## دعوة إلى الله

ينتشر كثيرا "لاإله إلا الله عدد الحركات والسكون ) وأن الملائكة جلسوا يكتبون حسناته سنة!! وهذا حديث مكذوب وباطل،لاشتماله على مبالغات منكرة

----------


## دعوة إلى الله

( لطائف قرآنية ) أكثر حرف تكرر في القران الألف " ٢٨٧١٨ مرة" وأقل حرف الظاء "٨٥٠ مرة

----------


## دعوة إلى الله

كان السلف الصالح بعدصلاةالعصريوم الجمعةيستقبلون القبلةفيسبحون ويدعون الله حتى تغرب الشمس فانظرلحالناالآن كيف فرط الكثيرمناحتى في صلاةالفريضة

----------


## دعوة إلى الله

*من القواعد الحسان في تفسير القرآن الكريم للشيخ السعدي رحمه الله : المحترزات في القرآن تقع في كل المواضع في أشد الحاجة إليها
*

----------


## دعوة إلى الله

* 
من القواعد الحسان في تفسير القرآن الكريم للشيخ السعدي رحمه الله  القرآن كله محكم باعتبار، وكله متشابه باعتباروبعضه محكم وبعضه متشابه باعتبار ثالث
*

----------


## دعوة إلى الله

* 
من القواعد الحسان في تفسير القرآن الكريم للشيخ السعدي رحمه الله : حذف جواب الشرط يدل على تعظيم الأمر وشدته في مقامات الوعيد
*

----------


## دعوة إلى الله

* 
من القواعد الحسان في تفسير القرآن الكريم للشيخ السعدي رحمه الله :بعض الأسماء الواردة في القرآن إذا أفرد دل على المعنى المناسب له، وإذا قرن مع غيره دل على بعض المعنى، ودل ما قرن معه على باقيه
*

----------


## دعوة إلى الله

*والعلم عبادة العمر لا يفرغ منه " الآداب الشرعية 
**

** 
*

----------


## دعوة إلى الله

*من القواعد الحسان في تفسير القرآن الكريم للشيخ السعدي رحمه الله : أركان الإيمان بالأسماء الحسنى ثلاثة: إيماننا بالاسم، وبما دل عليه من المعنى، وبما تعلق به من الآثار
*

----------


## دعوة إلى الله

*إنَّ أفضَلَ البلادِ في حقِّ كلِّ شخصٍ حيثُ كانَ أبرَّ وأتقى ، يتمكنُ فيهِ إيمانُهُ وتقواهُ وذلكَ في أيِّ مكانٍ كانَ "، ابن تيمية رحمه الله

*

----------


## دعوة إلى الله

*انتشر عند الناس أن المسجد الأقصى (ثالث الحرمين)، قال ابن تيمية:الأقصى اسم للمسجد ، ولايسمى حرماً، والحرمان هما:المسجد الحرام،ومسجد رسول الله

*

----------


## دعوة إلى الله

*هل تصدق أن الامام ابن الأثيررحمه الله أصيب بمرض فتعطلت حركة يديه ورجليه وأن تصانيفه ألفها في مرضه إملاء ًعلى طلبته كالنهاية , وجامع الأصول

*

----------


## دعوة إلى الله

*حديث(والله لو وضعوا الشمس في يميني والقمر في يساري على أن أترك هذا الأمر ما تركته) رواه ابن إسحاق في المغازي,وضعفه الألباني في السلسلة 
909.
*

----------


## دعوة إلى الله

حديث/لايحل لامرأة أن تُعطِي عطية(من مالها)إلا بإذن زوجها/ذكر الشيخ ابن باز ضعف وتحريف مابين القوسين وقال:الصواب.من مال زوجها

----------


## دعوة إلى الله

كان عبدالله بن مسعود يصلي في الليل وابنه الصغير نائم فينظر إليه قائلاً : من أجلك يا بني ويتلو وهو يبكي(وكان أبوهما صالحاً

----------


## دعوة إلى الله

إن لكل أمة فتنة و فتنة أمتي المال " رواه احمد والترمذي. صححه الألباني في "السلسلة الصحيحة" 2 /

----------


## دعوة إلى الله

إذا رأيت متكبراً فاعلم أنه قليل الصلاة أو عديمها، لا يجتمع كبر مع كثرة سجود (سيماهم في وجوههم من أثر السجود) صح عن مجاهد أنه قال: هو التواضع

----------


## دعوة إلى الله

لما احتضر عبد الرحمن بن الأسود بكى، فسئل، فقال: أبكي أسفا على الصلاة والصوم! ولم يزل يتلو حتى مات

----------


## دعوة إلى الله

قال الإمام البخاري في صحيحه : باب : ذكر مناقب طلحة بن عُبيدالله . وقال عمر رضي الله عنه : تُوفي النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وهو عنه راض

----------


## دعوة إلى الله

جاء في اصول الاعتقاد لابن ابي زمنين : عن مالك قال : كان السلف يعلمون اولادهم حب ابي بكر وعمر كما يعلمون السورة من القران

----------


## دعوة إلى الله

قال أبو الدرداء رضي الله عنه "إن أول نفاق المرء طعنة على إمامه) . البيهقي- شعب الإيمان

----------


## دعوة إلى الله

كلمة(السبوررة )فصيحة قال ابن الاثيرفي كتابه النهاية٣٣٤/٣(هي الألواح من الساج يكتب فيها التذاكروفي الحديث- لابأس ان يصلي الرجل وفي كمه سبورة)

----------


## سعيد الرحماني

بآرك الله فيكم ، وسدد خطاكم
موفقين

----------


## دعوة إلى الله

قال ابن القيم رحمه الله في مدارج الساليكن : الحكمة حكمتان : علمية وعملية : ـ فالعلمية هي الاطلاع على بواطن الاشياء ، ومعرفة ارتباط الاسباب بمسبباتها ، خلقا وامرا قدرا وشرعا  . والعملية هي وضع الشيء في مواضعه

----------


## دعوة إلى الله

من قرأ حم الدخان في ليلة أصبح يستغفر له سبعون ألف ملك) ما مدى صحة هذا الحديث؟ ج: ليس ذلك بصحيح فيما نعلم فتاوى اللجنة الدائمة

----------


## دعوة إلى الله

#علمتني_الرياضيا  ت أن العدد السالب كلما كبرت أرقامه كلما صغرت قيمته كالمتعالين على الناس: كلما ازدادوا تعالياً كلما صغروا في عيون غيرهم

----------


## دعوة إلى الله

فائدة بعض العلماء يذكرون المسح في كتب العقائد كالطحاوي للرد على خالف كالشيعة والخوارج فصار المسح شعارا لأهل السنة وعدم المسح شعارالأهل البدع

----------


## دعوة إلى الله

روى الحسن البصري قال: حدثني سبعون من أصحاب رسول الله أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم كان يمسح على الخفين أضواء البيان للشنقيطي

----------


## دعوة إلى الله

كان الحسن بن علي يجلس إلى المساكين، ثم يقرأ: {إِنَّهُ لَا يُحِبُّ الْمُسْتَكْبِرِ  ينَ

----------


## دعوة إلى الله

قال شيخ الإسلام بن تيمية رحمه الله: "من أخبر عن الشيء بخلاف ما هو عليه من غير اجتهاد يُعذَر به فهو كذاب

----------


## دعوة إلى الله

كتب رسول الله إلى الملوك والأُمراء ١- بعث عمرو بن أمية الضمري بكتاب إلى النجاشي ملك الحبشة . ٢- وبعث دحية الكلبي بكتاب إلى هرقل ملك الروم

----------


## دعوة إلى الله

قال ابن عطاء الله السكندري:“ﻣَﺘﻰ ﺃَﻭْﺣَﺸَﻚَ ﻣِﻦْ ﺧَﻠْﻘِﻪِ ﻓَﺎﻋْﻠَﻢْ ﺃَﻧَّﻪُ ﻳُﺮﻳﺪُ ﺃَﻥْ ﻳَﻔْﺘَﺢَ ﻟَﻚَ ﺑﺎﺏَ ﺍﻷ*ُﻧْﺲِ ﺑﻪِ”

----------


## دعوة إلى الله

أبي عمر الزاهد قال: "ترك قضاء حقوق الإخوان مذلة، وفي قضاء حقوقهم رفعة".فبشراكم ايها الساعون في قضاء حوائج اخوانكم

----------

